# Wonderful FREE Pattern Site



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I found this great site today and wanted to share . It has really nice patterns in every category.

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

Great find! I definitely bookmarked, for those days where not even Ravelry is inspiring me.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Great web site- I see you are near Philadelphia- I live in Aldan- are you nearby?


Judyh said:


> I found this great site today and wanted to share . It has really nice patterns in every category.
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So like this site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Great web site- I see you are near Philadelphia- I live in Aldan- are you nearby?
> 
> 
> Judyh said:
> ...


I honestly don't know where Aldan is. I actually live between Newtown Square and West Chester. Are we close?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I just moved here,Aldan is close to Springfield and Drexel Hill.



Judyh said:


> chrisjac said:
> 
> 
> > Great web site- I see you are near Philadelphia- I live in Aldan- are you nearby?
> ...


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

This is a GREAT site...I already printed out four !! Thanks for posting !


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I just moved here,Aldan is close to Springfield and Drexel Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we are close. I go to the Springfield JoAnn's.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Judyh said:


> chrisjac said:
> 
> 
> > I just moved here,Aldan is close to Springfield and Drexel Hill.
> ...


Wonderful- that's where I go also.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link. So thankful for all you generous crafters on here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yep, this is a good site!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thank you for sharing, I have bookmarked this for future use.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you i have book marked it wonderful patterns


----------

